# i neep help now!!!



## helldarodo (Sep 24, 2009)

me and my wife have been togther for 15 yrs sorry my spelling isnt great but anyway we have had our ups and downs.but over the past 2 yrs things changed,she found old friends and started going out no big deal,wife dont drink then wanted me to start going i tried to tell me and bars and booze dont mix and she knows this i am a alcholic i quit for ten yrs before this yes i was drinking the fighting argueing begins,so now she says she has years of emmonital abuse build up and doesnt love me anymore and want to seperate for six months she wants to be own her own!!!where the hell this come from???but let me say this first we have been togther for 15 years but in them years we havent been apart but a couple days,maybe 2 much time togther,and she is 42 and dianose with pre menopause in her late 30`s but anyway says she dont love me anymore wants me out by end of oct what a birthday presant and a year ago grandmother past away on my birthday,but says she wants to date and party party says i shouldnt get my hopes up that we get our marriage backsays we might like being single??
i am no angel but i have been very faithful and loyal to her if i make a $1.00 she gets $.75 i took care of all household chores plus cook my own meals and took care of son and worked all day ,were did this come from what do i do


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

Unfortunately this is how it works. She thinks grass is greener and nothing you say will stop her from being able to do it. So the more you fight the tougher it wil be for you. Now it will depend on how much patience you have.. She will eventually see the error of her ways but at what cost?? If she has a number of affairs first taking her back might be a problem.. Good luck but I feel for you.


----------



## 20yrs (Sep 18, 2009)

Agree to seperate for a few months - who knows, it may be all it takes to help her realize that it is not what she wants.

It may be easier to live thru that than to fight over it.

I feel for you but fighting will not help, as loving husband said.


----------

